# موقع خطيــــــر يعمل محاكاه لنظام ال gsm



## amirengineer (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*ضع الهواتف النقاله في أماكن مختلفه و أضغط علي "تشغيل" و ستري كيف تتم الأمور


http://spvp.zesoi.fer.hr/predavanja/extra/GSMdemo.swf
*​


----------



## eng_3abed (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Rona_diab (26 ديسمبر 2011)

جمييييييييييييييييييل مشكووووووووور


----------



## shehabx (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك بجد جميل جدا *


----------



## zada zada (31 أكتوبر 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## eng.ali48 (30 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بن عفيف الكندي (31 يناير 2013)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## mustafamogh (8 فبراير 2013)

رائع من عنوانه


----------



## فرات الناصري (24 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## polazizo (1 أبريل 2013)

تسلم ياباشا


----------



## engineers_center (4 أبريل 2013)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## MOHAMED-AHMED (17 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amir_ezat (19 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## amir_ezat (19 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

